# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 10/29/2018

## G

Throughout history, humankind has always found something to fear. From  the mundane, instinctive fears of fire or the dark of night to the fear  of death itself, these fears have manifested as stories of witches,  vampires, zombies, and other creatures born of humanity's worst  nightmares. More often than not, the more logical side of the human mind  is more than happy to dismiss these stories as pure fiction meant to  frighten small children, especially in modern times following the  development of All Hallows' Eve - better known today as Halloween - into  a widespread commercial holiday. 

But that's not always true; these same creatures of the night are more  real than most people would think. And yet, strange as it may seem, not  all of them are as deserving of fear as one might expect. For every  Count Dracula or Wolf-Man that terrorizes the world of men, there has  occasionally been a good soul who seeks understanding rather than fear,  but is doomed nonetheless to be shunned and feared (if not outright  hated) by mankind. 

That is about to change. 


Calling All Creepsters!

----------

